# New tank set up using 'shrimp' method/existing filter media



## robertwdc (Mar 11, 2006)

Hello! I was wondering if I could as the experts a question? 

I currently have a thriving 26 gallon tank, and after 6 months, decided to upgrade to a slightly larger tank. Since I live in a small place, I decided on a 40 gallon. 

I set up the new tank to begin the cycling. I decided to immediately move my existing filter (Eheim 2213) to the new tank since that will be it's new home, and in hopes of helping the cycling process with the bacteria colonies in the filter media. I also placed a plant and a small rock from the old tank as well. Within a day, I was registering 30 ppm nitrates. 

I wanted to go the route of the fishless cycling since I hate the thought of loosing fish through that process, so I'm going the 'cooked shrimp' method. I placed 3 cooked shrimp in, and within a day, my ammonia level shot up. 

The next day, my ammonia registered 2.0 with nitrates still at 30 and nitrites at 0.3. 

Day two, my ammonia level dropped to 1.5 with nitrates still at 30 and nitrites at 0.3. 

Day three, my ammonia levels are at '0' and again my nitrates are at 30 and nitrites at 0.3. 

My two questions. 

1. This may be stupid, are those 3 shrimp I put in enough for the entire cycling stage, or do I need to replace them at any point? 
2. This process is not proceeding at all like my first tank when it cycled. My first tank went through about a 3 week cycle stage, and it was a couple weeks before my ammonia levels fell. This situation seems strange that the ammonia dropped off after 3 days. Could the bacteria colonies which were in the filter media, plant and rock caused this tank to jump into super cycle or am I going to see nitrites and ammonia rise in the near future? My tank has been up and running less than a week, with an ammonia spike and now it's down to '0'. Seems like something is not right. 

Sorry to ask this...I just have never used this method before, (existing filter media and shrimp) so I thought I would ask. 

Thank you for your time! 
Robert


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Your tank is already cycled for the bioload size you had in your original 26 gal tank. You are correct in that it didn't behave the same way this time, and that's because it didn't have to. As you saw, the ammonia was very quickly converted to nitrate, just as it would have been in your old tank.

You might as well go ahead and add the fish, for this "instant tank" is already ready already.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I do this all the time. When I am planing a set up of a new tank, I hook up the filter or filters I am going to use on the new tank on a tank of similar size. I just let them run in tandam with the filter already on the tank for a few weeks. Then when the tank is ready, I just move the filter to the new tank...instant Cycle. 

If your moving up to a larger tank, You just have to be careful not to stock it all at once. I also have sponge filters hidden in several tanks, which I use to quick cycle a tank too. Mostly use those for smaller tanks, but works for bigger ones too! ;-)


----------



## robertwdc (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! I really really appreciate it!!!! 

Robert


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

already ready already.
LOL oldsalt


----------

